# Cobia rods



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Got some cobia rods for sale.

All rods are built with Seeker blanks.

Rod 1 Seeker CLB806H, Alps reel seat(light gold), Fuji K guides(silver)
Split Grip 300$

Rod 2 Seeker PS85B , Fuji Plate reel seat, Fuji K guides(black)
abalone inlay 225$

Any feedback is greatly appreciated !!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great! Too bad I don't need another


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Chris V!!


----------

